# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  [Sukses] Familja kërkon Islam Kulla në Zelandën e Re

## Sheqerka

Jam e interesaur te di nese ka ne forum shqiptar nga Zelanda e Re?

Eshte nje histori shume e dhimbshme e lidhur me gjyshen time dhe duke ja u treguar juve ndoshta dikush di dicka...

Ajo ka nje jete te tere qe qan vellain e saj te cilin nuk e ka pare dhe nuk e di nese eshte ende gjalle apo vdekur. Ai u arratis nga Shqiperia drejt Zelandes se Re kur ishte vetem 16 vjec. Duhet te kene qene vitet 1948-1949. Ne letren e fundit qe i solli motres se tij (pra gjyshes sime)  i shkruante nga spitali dhe i thoshte se ishte i martuar me nje angleze (me te cilen ishte ndare me pas) dhe kishte nje djale i cili quhej Albert. Alberti duhet te jete i datelindjes 1967. 

Nga frika se mos i gjenin letrat e te vellait, gjyshja ime i grisi korrespondencat dhe adresen e tij. Pasi erdhi demokracia vinin zera se ai kishte vdekur dhe ne dore i ra kjo adrese:

ISLAM XHEMAL KULLA
119 EIAZENCE STRET 
RICARTON 
NEW ZELAND E RE

Tek zarfi qe ishte nje adrese ishte e shenuar edhe 119 ELIZABETH STR.

Kam pershtypjen se ne adresen e mesiperme ka gabime. Duke filluar nga menyra si kane shkruar "stret" dhe "eiazences". Duke kerkuar me ane te www.maporama.com nuk gjeta asnje emer rruge me kete emer. Ndersa Ricarton shkruhet me dy "c" (Riccarton).
Nderkohe "Elizabeth str." u gjet tek www.maporama.com por kjo nuk me ndihmoi aspak. Une madje nuk e di as me siguri nese ai apo gruaja dhe djali i tij kane jetuar aty.

Vellai i arratisur i gjyshes sime quhej Islam (Xhemal, emri i babait) Kulla. Mbiemri Kulla vjen si rezultat i kulles qe familja e gjyshes sime kishte ne Turan te Korces. Kete e shkruaj mos valle dikujt i sherben si nje detaj i rendesishem qe mund te kete njohur kete person te cilin une po kerkoj. 

Kerkimin e tij kam pershtypjen se veshtiresohet tek mbiemri pasi kam frike mos ka perdorur si mbiemer edhe "Turani", apo ndonje mbiemer tjeter per shkak se mos diktohej nga sigurimi i shtetit te asaj kohe. (Ky eshte vetem nje supozim i imi)

Ka shume pikepytje, ka shume lot per kete histori. Nuk di ku dhe si te kerkoj per vellain e gjyshes sime e cila ka nje jete te tere qe e qan, fotografine e tij e mban perhere me vehte. Edhe pse mendon se ai ka vdekur, ajo do te donte shume te pakten te njihte djalin e tij Albert ose te dinte se ku preheshin kockat e vellait te saj qe e pa per here te fundit kur ai ishte vetem 16 vjec...

----------


## Undefined

Me vjen keq, vertete shume e dhimbshme, une kontrollova madje perdora te dy mbiemrat plus emrin e djalit por nuk rezultojne, gjithesesi do te recomandoja te kontaktoje njehere me keto te directorive, ndoshta arrin te gjesh ndonje informacion,

http://whitepages.com/10001/intl_directories

http://www.whitepages.co.nz/Pages/Wh...=off&x=31&y=22

http://www.whitepages.co.nz/Pages/He..._b1506,00.html

http://www.maporama.com/share/Map.as...ClickMap.y=127

Shpresoj edhe uroj te gjesh ndonje informacion 
GOOD LUCK!!!

----------


## TiLoNcE

ke Acid_Burn dhe xhemilja
te dy jan ka tirona ene jetojn ne NZ
shkruji MP dhe acidi te nimon patjeter

kshu kshu

----------


## Acid_Burn

Do te te ndihmoj patjeter. Nese ka jetuar ne Zelanden e Re patjeter do ta gjejm edhe Albertin po ashtu. Mos e kij fare merak edhe nese nuk gjinden momentalisht ketu une do te te tregoj se ku jane dhe si mund te kontaktosh me ta. 

Informacionin e pareqe do gjej do te te tregoj ne MP

----------


## xHeMiLjA

*Kur do vija un ne zelanden e re, para se tvija dhe 1 komshie imja qe kisha ne tr me kerkoi te njejten gje, me dha te njejtin emer dhe tha mos e njef qe jeton ne zelanden e re mthuaj...po ne skemi njoft na1 njeri me kte emer deri tashi...po un them se ka shum munci qe tjet ne wellington se atje ka sh te arratisur qe kan vajt nga shqipria shekuj me par..shpresoj ta gjesh njeriun qe kerkon, bye*

----------


## Sheqerka

*Ju kerkoj ndjese per nje gabim qe kam bere ne postimin tim te pare. Djali quhet ARBEN dhe jo Albert!!!*

Ju falenderoj shume per interesimin tuaj unknow, Tilonce, Acid_Burn dhe sinqerisht jam shume e emocionuar pasi ne kete menyre po kerkoni ti jipni fund loteve te nje njeriu me zemer te thyer sic eshte gjyshja ime.

Acid_Burn, me ke dhene shume shprese...

----------


## xHeMiLjA

po emrin tim ku e ke ti mi? ncncnc

----------


## Sheqerka

Xhemilja, si quhet komshija jote qe te ka bere kete kerkese?

Une nuk e di nese me ndihmoni dot me ndonje adrese apo numer telefoni te ndonje shqiptari qe jeton aty afer apo edhe ne wellington ku thua ti, qe mund te kete "lidhje" me kete histori, apo dine dicka per fatin e Islamit, djalit apo nuses se tij e cila ka qene angleze.

Fakti qe ai letren e fundit e shkruante nga spitali, une do te isha e interesuar te dija per ke spital behet fjale. Dua te them cili eshte spitali afer Riccarton duke ju referuar kesaj adrese qe kam une.

Ndoshta edhe gjetja e ndonje shkolle aty afer do me ndihmonte te dija se ku i ka kryer studimet ARBENI, djali i tij dhe transferimet e mundshme qe ata mund te kene bere gjate kohes. 

Edhe nje here faleminderit te gjitheve!

----------


## Sheqerka

xhemilja, ishte ceshtje kohe. ne momentin qe une cova postimin e falenderimeve ti mund ta kesh cuar postimin tend shume pak sekonda para meje dhe une nuk e kisha vene re. 

faleminderit sinqerisht

----------


## Acid_Burn

Pershendetje 

po e filloj me lajmin e keq. z. Islam Kulla ka rreth 20 vite qe eshte ndare nga kjo jet.  Ka ardhur nga Greqia rreth 54 vite me pare. Ne fillim ka jetuar ne Auckland dhe me pas eshte zhvendosur ne Wellington. Ka qene njeri i rrespektuar nga te gjithe dhe bashkmoshataret e tij, sot  (75-80) vjecar gjithmone e kujtojne per mire. 

Eshte varrosur ne kryeqytetin e Zelandes se Re me te gjitha nderimet sic i ka hije nje shqiptari, nje vellai, nje shoku. 

Nuk jam i sigurte akoma sa femije ka pasur. Kam arritur te gjej qe nje nga djemt e tij jeton ne Whangarei, nje qytet tjeter ky i Zelandes se Re. Keto dit do te gjej edhe numrin e telefonit ne pamundesi per te shkuar atje do ta kontaktoj dhe do te te tregoj perseri. Ky djali para disa viteve ka kontaktuar me nje nga shoket e te atit dhe i ka kerkuar informacion per te atin. 

Sikur se te thashe do i gjejme patjeter.  Mos u merzitni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sheqerka

I dashur Acid_Burn, 

per ate qe po ben une sinqerisht nuk mund te gjej dot fjalet e duhura per te te falenderuar mjaftueshem. sot ne shtepine time  bashke me lotet e hidherimit jane edhe lotet e gezimit, eshte nje feste e vertete.

Jam me padurim ne pritje te cdo informacioni

----------


## D&G Feminine

Acid Burn bravo te qofte lal, po behesh si Rafaella Karra me ato emisionet "Carramba che sorpresa" qe takonte vellezer e motra pas 30 vjetesh e na i conte lotet vije  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Undefined

Acid_burn Bravo, me vjen mire qe ka shqiptare te gatshem per ndihme, Sheqerka uroj te gjesh cfare kerkon, mgjth acid_burn ka dhene shpresa edhe kur ka shpresa ka nje zgjidhje.
Ju uroj fat te gjitheve!!!

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Lajme te Mira*

Djali i Islam Kulles nuk quhet as Arben as Alfred, por Richard. Nuk jeton me ne Whangarei, por eshte shperngulur ne Auckland. Kam ne dore nje numer telefoni, por tani qe po e marr nuk me pergjigjet njeri. Do te provoj perseri me vone dhe do te lej nje takim me te ta takoj nga afer  :buzeqeshje:  

Jemi shum afer arritjes se qellimit

----------


## hope31

Shume e dhimbshme kjo qe shkruan dhe kerkon Sheqerka.
Per t'u falenderuar dhe per te marre shembull puna dhe perjekjet qe po ben Acid Burn.

Uroj qe Sheqerka te qetesoje zemren e gjyshes se saj nepermjet ndihmes se Acid Burn.

----------


## Fotzenland

Sec kam nje pershtypje qe po te kishte interes Rici do ishte bere vete i gjalle.

Sido qe te jete bravo acid! Sillja muhabetin nga Kina nipces, se mbase eshte tip i ndjeshem.
Suksese!

----------


## Sheqerka

Acid ne familjarisht jemi ngujuar perpara kompjuterit dhe ti nuk mund ta imagjinosh...Per ne nata eshte bashkuar me diten. Na duket sikur do te marrim nje pergjigje nga ty edhe kur atje eshte nate dhe ti me siguri je duke fjetur. Nuk di si te ta shpjegoj kete padurim, kete deshire per te ditur dhe per ti dhene fund shume pikepyetjeve ne lidhje me fatin e Islamit dhe femije(ve) qe ai mund te kete pasur. Faleminderit per perpjekjet dhe mbeshtetjen tende!!!

D&G Feminine, unkown, hope31, Fotzenland, faleminderit qe jeni bere pjese e kesaj historie duke shkruar dhe duke vleresuar punen e Acid_burnit.

Fotzenland, edhe mua me mundon fakti se perse asnje njeri nuk eshte bere i gjalle, por Acid_Burn pak me lart shkruan se "Ky djali para disa viteve ka kontaktuar me nje nga shoket e te atit dhe i ka kerkuar informacion per te atin."
Gjithashtu ai eshte lindur dhe rritur shume shume larg gjate kohes kur as gjyshja ime dhe as vellai i saj nuk mund te kontaktonin nga regjimi komunist dhe kishin humbur lidhjet me kohe.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Me lejoni te shtoj dicka nga sa kam mundur te kuptoj edhe pse akoma nuk kam kontaktuar me Richard. 

Richard duket qe eshte rritur nga e ema sepse per deri sa Islami ka thene qe i biri quhet Arben ka shum mundesi qe me vone e ema t'ia kete nderruar emrin ne Richard. 
Ne nuk e dim pse eshte ndare Islami nga e shoqja, cfar di Richard ne lidhje me kete (nga kush e ka mesu) dhe si e ka perjetuar. Nuk dim as cfare jete ka Richard dhe sa ka pasur ai mundesi te kerkoje gjurmet e familjes se te atit. Tek e fundit gjat gjith kesaj kohe nuk ka pasur asnje lloj kontakti dhe e thene ndryshe Richard eshte rritur si Neo Zelandez dhe jo si Shqiptar. Megjithese Neo Zelandezet mjaftohen duke i kujtuar prindrit me nga nji kartoline per Krishtlindje, Richard ka dashur te dije per te atin. Nuk duhet te harrojme qe ne Shqiperi keto vite ka pasur shum "ngjarje te bujshme" gje qe ndoshta kan ndikuar te Richard. 

Ndoshta edhe pse ne Shqiperi s'ka pas ndonje Acid_Burn hahahaha shaka.

Gjithsesi shume shpejt enigmat do zbardhen. Le te shpresojme per mire.

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Akoma do kerkojme*

Pak me pare dikush u pergjigj te ai numri qe me ra ne dore. Ishte nje grua e cila ma preu shum shkurt : Nuk ka ketu me emrin Richard! Nuk me la kohe te pyesja me teper. Shume njerez te ftofet jane keta. Gjithsesi ne kemi nje emer te cilin do e kerkojme se ku eshte edhe do e gjejme.

----------


## Sheqerka

Acid une nuk e di se si ti ke arritur te shkosh deri tek emri richard.

keto qe po te shkruaj tani jane vetem supozimet e mia. mendon se do te ishte e lehte qe e jema t'ja ndryshonte emrin "arbenit" ne "richard"? arbeni ka qene rreth 4 vjec kur Islami i shkruante se motres nga spitali. ti me the se ai ka rreth 20 vjet qe ka vdekur. i takon te kene qene vitet '85 kur arbeni mund te kete qene rreth 18 vjec dhe mendoj se e jema nuk mund t'ja ndryshonte emrin kaq lehte sepse edhe islami ka qene gjalle deri ne ate kohe apo jo? Ndoshta e jema mund ti kete dhene mbiemrin e saj, por perseri me duket jo shume e mundur duke marre parasysh gjithmone vitin e vdekjes se islamit. nuk ka kontaktuar fare me te jatin perderisa ai ka kerkuar informacion per te? shqiptaret per te cilet me ke folur me lart dhe qe kane kujtime te mira per Islamin, nuk dine asgje me shume? Nuk e di ndonjeri prej tyre se si quhej djali i tij ne te vertete? 

me fal per kohen qe te marr dhe perpjekjet qe po ben, pasi ti je i vetmi person qe me ke dhene shprese per kete enigme kaq te madhe ne familjen tone.

----------

